
Ask HN: What are the best Big data conferences to attend? - homosaphien
I work as a Big data software engineer, I mostly go to AWS Summit or GCP Next. I feel like these conferences are more pushing their products (which is understandable) than giving new &amp; interesting information about advances in the field. Any recommendations on conferences I should attend?
======
agibsonccc
Disclaimer: I am an oreilly author and have spoken at both hadoop summit at
strata multiple times.

Generally: Your luck with the above mentioned conferences are going to be
mixed. There's a ton more biased content towards machine learning now.

Spark summit and flink forward might be better for you. Those are more systems
focused: [http://sf.flink-forward.org/](http://sf.flink-forward.org/)
[https://spark-summit.org/](https://spark-summit.org/)

There's also kafka summit: [https://kafka-summit.org/](https://kafka-
summit.org/)

------
kylemurph
I had good luck with Hadoop World -
[https://conferences.oreilly.com/strata/strata-
ca](https://conferences.oreilly.com/strata/strata-ca) and Hadoop Summit (now
branded as Dataworks Summit) - [https://dataworkssummit.com/san-
jose-2017/sponsors/](https://dataworkssummit.com/san-jose-2017/sponsors/)

They're both pretty big and not as technically deep as smaller ones could be,
but they make up for it with multiple tracks (ops, security, dev, business)
and a breadth of technologies represented.

------
mtmail
[https://www.bigdataspain.org/](https://www.bigdataspain.org/) Madrid in
November this year.

Last year's line up
[https://www.bigdataspain.org/2016/program](https://www.bigdataspain.org/2016/program)

[http://apachecon.com/](http://apachecon.com/) has big data tracks but of
course pushes the (many many) projects under the Apache umbrella.

